# IRT in the cage!



## Mike Hamer (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are some videos of my first two cagefights, enjoy!


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 14, 2011)

First video was great, quick and effective. 

The second video seemed like a balanced match. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mike Hamer (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes I definitely took a good beating in the 2nd one but somehow came out on top haha. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Amoroque (Mar 17, 2011)

Right on "Massakre"!   Thats some good stuff right there.  I sure wish the quality of the video on the second one was as good as the first.


----------

